# Winking thumbs-up emoticon?



## Shut Up Legs (12 Feb 2015)

Any idea what happened to it, @Shaun ? It looks like you replaced it with the smiling, thumbs-up emoticon. Is there any chance you can bring back the winking thumbs-up one we used to have until just recently? Not sure what text you'd link it to, though.

Regards,

--- Victor.

P.S. Not whinging, by the way. I really appreciate what you do to these fora, and think you do a fantastic job! 
So if you're too busy to bring back the winking thumbs-up emoticon, I'm not fussed.


----------



## winjim (12 Feb 2015)

More importantly, _what's it saying_? I hope it's nothing inappropriate as I do use that emoticon rather frequently


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Feb 2015)

I think it's saying "okey dokey". But then, I've analysed it far longer than you'd describe as normal.


----------



## Shaun (16 Feb 2015)




----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Feb 2015)

Shaun said:


>


----------



## winjim (16 Feb 2015)

Double thumbs up!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2015)

Yay!  

Point of order: Since the winking

```
:thumbsup:
```
 was the original, shouldn't that be the

```
:thumbsup:
```
, and the new one the

```
:okay:
```
?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Feb 2015)

Shaun said:


>


I only just noticed that, @Shaun!  Thanks heaps, hope it wasn't too much of a hassle.

Cheers,

--- Victor.


----------

